# SawStop 3HP Professional Cabinet Saw W/ 36" T-Glide Fence System



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good choice and super review.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice review and congrats on your purchase. I have been on the fence so to speak about by this saw. I'm not a hater but think the price is a little high, althogh I understand losing a finger is far worse. Recently they tried to pass a law here in California that all future table saws would have to incorparate this great saftey feature. I did not pass which I think it should be our choice not the goverments. I have watched the video on it looks like they relly put some thought into making theis a top quality saw. Thx for the review not sure which way I'll go but good info for me to think more on.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm not pro or con on this saw. I like the saw have but your review of the assembly would push me over to the pro side. Having to assemble anything is not what I ever sign up for but buying something with great assembly instructions is a courtesy that few manufacturers seem to care about. Sounds like Saw Stop does…...............


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice review Chris. Thanks and continued best wishes with your saw. I will be purchasing a Sawstop soon. I wonder if you would comment on the operation of the off/on switch? I understand you have to get all green lights or something like that before the saw will start up. This too is a nice safety feature but I wonder if it has been a hassle of any sort to you? Is it something you just have to get used to? Also, while researching the saw 2 months ago, I learned that the overarm dust collection system comes with the 3 hp cabinet saw purchase. Has that changed? Did you possibly get yours before they offered it free with the 3 hp saw? Thanks.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Lenny,

The overarm dust collection dust not come with the saw normally; It may have been a special deal at one time. As for the power switch; yes, you do have to wait for the saw to complete it's self test and give you a green light. However, I have not found that to be any sort of an issue or concern. I have taught a class at the Woodcraft here in Jacksonville where I ran into a issue with the self test. I turned out someone had monkeyed with the brake cartridge and it was failing the self test so the saw wouldn't start. Took all of a couple of minutes to correct.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Chris.


----------



## JHopper (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the review, I have been looking at table saws and am looking into this one, however the price-tag is a little high, but do definately like my fingers.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Like I mentioned I had very specific needs that this saw meets. I already have one messed up hand and have no desire to make it two.


----------



## ScottStewart (Jul 24, 2012)

Redryder,

I have exactly the same saw. The light issue never has been a problem. It takes about 15 seconds after I plug mine in for the self diagnostic, by the time I am ready to go, the saw is too.

I wondered about this when I got the saw. It's not a problem.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Nice review. Nice saw and I'm glad you are enjoying it.
I'd say the only reason there are people that dislike the sawstop is because of the way the technology is being pushed at people.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Howie,

I think you are correct….. However, we can't place the blame for that solely on SawStop. At the risk of bringing on a legal / political debate I would say a certain legal ruling does come to mind as well.


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

My Two cents is that if you can afford to spend the extra $$$$ its worth it, as hospital bills and the down time it takes to heal I guarantee you won't regret spending the extra cash …. thats if you can heal enough to get back to work again even the most seasoned woodworkers get injured!!
I've owned the industrial series SawStop for over 5 years and love it they have Great customer that stands by their product.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Chris-I have had my PCS for about 6 months now … have no regrets at all! The overarm dust collection is terrific … on rip cuts, it gets 90+ percent of the dust.

-Gerry


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

I just finished assembly of my PCS last night. My experience mirrors Chris's. The manual is great. When reading it I never had a "Huh?" moment. Everything is perfectly clear and ACCURATE.

As to the tune up I only made two adjustments. Squaring the fence and the blade tilt was off one-tenth of a degree. Both were finished in a matter of minutes.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

great review. when i sell a house i've got. this is the second item i'm going to buy. my wife has recently told she gets the first purchase…a replacement dishwasher


----------



## UglySteve (Sep 29, 2010)

Great Review. I love my SawStop.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

You're right Chris. I concur.


----------



## da3t (Aug 9, 2012)

Chris, I had a similar experience, was tired of contractor saw lacking consistency, and it was about expired anyway. I researched and bought the PCS175 in the summer, and echo comments re set up and handling, all very user friendly and intuitive. Had to fidldle a bit to level table extension but otherwise had no problem. I did have a problem paying something like $200 for the plastic overarm dust collection tubing so hooked up my own and it works fine. Startup lights take a couple seconds, long enough to remember to put on hearing protection, though dust collector is probably louder than saw.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

Great Review,. 
We've been using our industrial 5HP model for just coming on a year now.
It has been a true pleasure to use in that time. The ease of swapping guard with riving knife mean we have the Guard in place about 90% of the time, and the riving knife the other 10% for even complex set ups. IMHO, no other table saw could give us such a record,. and this not only helps for safety, but also helps keep the air clean as the guard dust collection is amazing.

The overarm is simply a hollow tube. We bought one with University money, and it is a great easy to instal option, (about 5 minutes to install!)
.. but on a budget one could make a set up quite easily.


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

I want one for myself and son's protection. Do you need to use special blades or do your old ones work.
Hopefully in the new shop next year


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Scott-No special blades required … uses standard 10" tablesaw blades.

-Gerry


----------



## TimCoxRox (Oct 26, 2012)

Can dado blades be used with a sawstop?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Yes … 8" dado blades can be used with any SawStop. All you need is the correct brake cartridge and a blank zero clearance insert.

-Gerry


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

So what happens if you use a dado set and the break cartridge for a normal blade?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Search me. Not sure why you would want to do that, but according to the owner's manual:

"The use of smaller diameter blades with a brake cartridge designed for larger blades could result in serious injury because the brake cannot be positioned correctly to stop the smaller blades."

-Gerry


----------



## Grampa_Doodie (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't think the saw will start without the proper brake cartridge. I sure love my new SawStop as well. I concur with the installation manual being super easy. Everything is laid out so well.

I also hate to say it, but I found out the hard way that the braking system surely works. My 8" Freud Super Dado blade set and dado braking system were both about 4 hours old when I hit the blade with my metal Incra miter gauge. Very stupid and costly move…but you live and learn. I'll be either much more careful the next time, or I'll just shut the brake system "off".

Great saw!! Worth every single penny.

Gramps.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Gramps … I did almost the same thing, only with the stock blade the saw was shipped with. The blade (with brake cartridge still attached) occupies a prominent place in the shop as a reminder (you can't walk in the door without seeing it!).

-Gerry


----------



## RVroman (Nov 9, 2012)

Interesting that this review resurfaced today. This afternoon I stopped by Toolking to browse as I am in the market for a TS upgrade. There is one specific person I work with and have worked with on almost all my purchases from there .

After spending about an hour talking about different options, including the sawstop, I think my prior ideas of it being too expensive are going away. I am seriously considering saving longer for the 1.75 HP PCS. Some may say I drank the kool-aid, or was given a sales pitch, but I have known this person for years and he has never steered me wrong or said anything just to make a sale. (The fact that I have seen several TS injuries as a paramedic probably plays into it as well)


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I ran into an old buddy today at the Woodworking Show in Milwaukee … asked him how he had been and what he was working on. He held up his left hand and showed me the thumb he mangled on his table saw a couple of weeks ago. He said he'll be back in the shop in a couple of more weeks.

-Gerry


----------



## Ottacat (May 1, 2013)

I have this same saw (although I have the 52" rails and associated fence) and bar none it is the best designed and engineered piece of woodworking equipment on the market today. It really shows that most woodworking equipment being sold today is old, outdated and outright poorly engineered.

This saw is designed right from the ground up as an excellent saw. From the beginning the instructions tell you how to get it off the pallet, standing upright and assembled. As per the OP, they provide awesome instructions.

The design of the blade guard and riving knife is excellent. Changing them around is so quick and convenient that I will often put in a a rip blade and blade cover for just a couple of rips and then change back over to a all purpose blade and riving knife - the changes are that easy and fast. They include an nice holding accessory for the blade guard and riving knife so they are both right at hand.

When using the overarm dust collection arm the total dust collection is awesome. Rip cuts will produce almost no dust.

The blade raises and lowers effortlessly yet stays perfectly in place. Power in this 3 HP model is plenty and I've been doing a lot of 8/4 hard maple rips and the motor doesn't slow down at all. Of course it helps to use a proper rip blade.

This saw is just so much safer to use because it is easier to use the safety accessories. I also have a Grripper which is another key safety tool. It is nice knowing that you have a hierarchy of safety with the bottom being the safety brake in the SawStop itself. The riving kinfe / blade guard / Grripper provide safety from kickback and the brake safety from accidental contact with the blade.

A friend of mine is an ER doctor and she couldn't believe that given the option between a saw with this safety feature and one without that anyone would consider one without. She works in a rural hospital and says she has seen literally scores of people missing digits. However even without the brake system I'd still buy this saw again because its overall design and usability make it both a pleasure to use and a very safe saw.

I truly hope SawStop branches out into other woodworking tools. If they do I'll be first in line.


----------



## soccer2010 (Oct 1, 2011)

what other fence systems would you recommend for the contractor table saw if you were going to replace the fence?


----------

